# Burn



## amethyst205@hotmail.com (Feb 9, 2011)

If ED physician doesn't specify degree of burn ( 1st, 2nd, 3rd ) , can I use description of the burn ( i.e. neck redness) to determine the degree, 4th digit of the code?

would this be 941. 18 or 941.08?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes you may use the descripton to determine the degree of burn as they are synonomous.  Redness of area is 1st degree, blisters is 2nd degree, and so on the definitions can be found in the medical dictionary.


----------

